# Next crop



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

Time to get busy populating some boards


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 23, 2019)

They look awesome Barry !


----------



## Barry (Sep 23, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> They look awesome Barry !


Thanks, I'm getting better, but still got a ways to go to where I want them to be


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 23, 2019)

These are gonna be great! Well done, sir!


----------



## Barry (Sep 29, 2019)

Finished the thermionic today, housed it up plugged it up nothing! flip it over and realize I never put the chips in the sockets! So I install the chips and plug it in again and still nothing, pop it out of the enclosure and survey the board with magnifier and find I missed pin 7 on IC 1, solder that up  put it back in the house and works and sounds great after tweaking the trim pot, I guess it's time I looked into one of those head gear magnifiers!


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 29, 2019)

Barry said:


> Finished the thermionic today, housed it up plugged it up nothing! flip it over and realize I never put the chips in the sockets!


I do this at least half the time in my excitement of plugging whatever I was working on in


----------



## ThinAir (Oct 3, 2019)

Such killer looking enclosures!!


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2019)

ThinAir said:


> Such killer looking enclosures!!


Thanks, I've been trying to up my game!


----------

